# 09 Giant TCR Advanced SL BB



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to install a Rotor 3D F crankset( 30mm spindle) on a 09 TCR Advanced sl frame. What BB do I need? Thanks for the advice!


----------

